# Best Textbook for Wind/Seismic Design/Analysis - SE Lateral



## N_Mo (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello all,

I am planning to take SE Lateral exam in October. I need to study some references before dive into details and solving problems. I was wondering if anybody can introduce me two books, one for Wind Design/Analysis of Buildings and one for Seismic Design/Analysis ?? Moreover, do you think 2015 reinforced concrete masonry book (by California/Nevada Masonry Association) is enough for Seismic Design of Masonry? ? Unfortunately, new version of "Wood Design" book by Breyer covering the reference codes of the exam will be out in September. So, which book do you use for Wood seismic/wind design?

Best Regards,


----------



## cal91 (Apr 9, 2019)

I used the masonry book you referenced and had everything I needed. I didn't even have the TMS code.


----------



## SE_Hopeful (Apr 9, 2019)

Read ASCE 7 Chapter 12 cover to cover.


----------



## User1 (Apr 9, 2019)

I've heard good things about the SEAOC books


----------



## SouthernEngineer (Apr 10, 2019)

A good reference is PCIs notes on ACI318-08 which is free and while it is dated most of the changes are organizational, not technical. The graphics help explain some of the more technical detailing requirements.


----------



## cal91 (Apr 11, 2019)

SouthernEngineer - I'd be interested in that myself actually, even though I've already taken the exam.

Is this it?

http://civil-team.weebly.com/uploads/2/5/8/2/25829430/_pca.pdf


----------

